# Hypers



## JM (Jan 12, 2007)

Just looking for info on just who you consider to be "hyper calvinists." 

Was Arthur Pink a hyper? Curt D. Daniel in his book "Hyper-Calvinism and John Gill" said he was.

He defines it as, "Hyper-Calvinism is that school of Supralapsarian "Five Point" Calvinism which so stresses the sovereignty of God by over-emphasizing the secret over the revealed will and eternity over time, that it minimizes the responsibility of Man, notably with respect to the denial of the word "offer" in relation to the preaching of the Gospel of a finished and limited atonement, thus undermining the universal duty of sinners to believe savingly with the assurance that the Lord Jesus Christ died for them, with the result that presumption is overly warned of, introspection is overly encouraged, and a view of sanctification akin to doctrinal Antinomianism is often approached. This (definition) could be summarized even further: it is the rejection of the word "offer" in connection with evangelism for supposedly Calvinistic reasons" (p. 767). 


~JM~


----------



## JOwen (Jan 12, 2007)

Not all supralapsarians are hyper, but all hypers are supralapsarians. I do not think Pink was hyper. Rutherford was Supra as well but was not a hyper-calvinist.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jan 12, 2007)

I love this place. Hypers, supralapsarians, Fundies, Dispensationalists ...


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 12, 2007)

What's tremendously sad to me is the attaching of the label "hypercalvinist" to anyone who stresses God's sovereignty somewhat more than you yourself do. This error gets repeated by many, all the way down to folks like Norm Geisler who label anyone who actually holds to limited atonement as a hypercalvinist. 

The true definition of a hypercalvinist, though, is me immediately following my morning pot of coffee ...


----------



## JOwen (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 12, 2007)

toddpedlar said:


> What's tremendously sad to me is the attaching of the label "hypercalvinist" to anyone who stresses God's sovereignty somewhat more than you yourself do. This error gets repeated by many, all the way down to folks like Norm Geisler who label anyone who actually holds to limited atonement as a hypercalvinist.
> 
> The true definition of a hypercalvinist, though, is me immediately following my morning pot of coffee ...



What gets me is the way Norm calls himself a "Moderate Calvinist". What he should be call is a Pseudo Calvinist he's really no Calvinist at all.

I think Gill had some hyper leanings and refered to himself as an Ultra-High Calvinist. But I don't believe that he denied God's use of means to bring the elect to himself (ie evangelism, the preaching of the gospel to all etc). What I've read of his is pretty sound.


----------



## Arch2k (Jan 12, 2007)

It all depends on how you define "Hyper." I will say this, I benefited greatly from Curt Daniel's lectures on the History and Theology of Calvinism, but he definately interprets history, and theology through his lenses, and it shows.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 12, 2007)

toddpedlar said:


> The true definition of a hypercalvinist, though, is me immediately following my morning pot of coffee ...



    

Meeeee Toooo....(grinding teeth, shaking and jumping up and down)


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 12, 2007)

I know Curt from when he was living here in Dallas years ago, and consider him a friend (though I haven't bought from his book list in some years), but I think this is true. Or else I'm Hyper. I remember visiting him at his little apartment near DTS back in the mid 1980s and buying some books from him, when I was just starting Naphtali Press.


Jeff_Bartel said:


> It all depends on how you define "Hyper." I will say this, I benefited greatly from Curt Daniel's lectures on the History and Theology of Calvinism, but he definately interprets history, and theology through his lenses, and it shows.


----------



## JM (Jan 12, 2007)

Chris, who's the third guy in on the Naphtali Press banner?

Thx.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 12, 2007)

JM said:


> Chris, who's the third guy in on the Naphtali Press banner?
> 
> Thx.


Samuel Miller.
http://www.naphtali.com/images/SamuelMiller-sq.jpg


----------



## JM (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks.


----------

